# beadboard ceiling over popcorn ceiling?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Popcorns got to go.
No way to attach the strips tight to the ceiling with the popcorn in the way holding it off.
What type of bead do you plan on installing?


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 30, 2012)

Get a garden hoe, the flat bottom kind and start scraping. In the corners, use a stiff putty knife. Other scraping tools will work, also. Just drag along the ceiling with steady force. Don't push or jam the tool into the ceiling...drag it. Once you have the ceiling smooth you should be able to locate the ceiling joists and nail into them, without installing furring strips. Just use longer nails in your gun.


----------



## snosurfa7 (Nov 30, 2007)

So furring strips or no?

Guess the popcorn has to go, not hard just a pain and time consuming.

Easy to find studs as I can walk around in the attic directly above.

Don't know what I'm installing yet just getting an idea of time involved and cost at this point.

thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What room is this in?
I just hate to see bead board panels on a ceiling it just looks cheap to me, but ha that's me.
If it's going to be beaded then spend the extra money and use real 3/8 thick strips. Looks like flooring, just thinner.
Prefinish it before installing.


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 30, 2012)

I am thinking you could get by without furring strips, with this in mind, you want the nails to go into the ceiling joists at least 1" or more. So, depending on what you are nailing up, in thickness, and whether you are driving the nail straight in or angled, as in nailing into the tongue of carsiding, you have to decide if you can obtain this 1" of "grab" into the joists, including going through the drywall. 3/8" beadboard has small tongue and grooves whereas 3/4" carsiding has 1/2" tongue and grooves so you can use 15 or 16 gauge nails, 2 1/2" long and fire them at an angle and still grab into the joists more than 1". 

Furring strips are more work. I would glue and screw them in place and, as long as you are at it, you should try to level out any wavyness in the ceiling. Once you have done all that, Yes, it will be the superior route to go. That is my take on the 2 choices.


----------

